# Tour de Outback (Lakeview, OR)



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone ridden the trails east of Lakeview? All I can find is info on the trails to the west near Paisley and the Chewaucan.

The Lake County Chamber of Commerce has a 2-day event planned with both dirt and road routes - 24/40/60 miles for each. The little info I have so far is that the dirt ride goes through Bullard Canyon and up into Rogger Meadow for incredible views. It's a mix of singletrack and dirt road, and the beginning is steep. 

I've love to do the 60 mile option but that's a lot if the trails are as technical as the west side trails sound. 

Anyone know these trails? 

Ride link
Tour de Outback

Article about trail building in the area. Sounds like the beginning could be new and still loose also.
Trail to join Lakeview with Bullard Canyon - Herald and News: Inside News


----------

